# Updated Pictures of the Ponies



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

And Dillon (I have no idea what it is about this colt, but I just adore him. I can't even explain why, I just really feel attached to this colt. I guess it must be all the time I've spent and put into him. Regardless why, he's my baby, my guy!)


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Heck Tana gawgeous!!!! But I know what you mean I connect with Dana in ways that I dont with any other horse


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

id say because he is beautiful!!!! all of them are adn your foal is precious


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Everybody is looking great!
That second picture of Tana almost makes her look like she's got too many heads, tails, and legs. 

Does Tika ever look like Beau now! 

Aden is getting a cute head on him! And Kita as chubby as ever. 

Dillion is looking superb though. What a turn around he's done.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Kiki! If she keeps up her attitude you can come get her! LOL Yeah she is a very good looking girl!

Thanks Kirsti! He is my handsome man. 

Thanks Steff! I never noticed that picture of Tana! **** Leave it up to you to see that!

Tika does look just like Beau, we always mistake them for one another! I just about lost it the other day, I thought Beau was out with Dillon, but it was only Tika!

Kita is very chubby, I've started riding her again and she is on a diet still, she is starting to founder. Ahhh crazy easy keeper mare, hopefully she starts losing quick now. Aden is turning into a handsome man! I like him!

Dillon has come such a long way, I can't even recognize old pictures of him. 

BTW Steff I brought Duke home today and everyone hates the poor guy. I'll get some more pictures later!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Thanks Steff! I never noticed that picture of Tana! **** Leave it up to you to see that!
> 
> Tika does look just like Beau, we always mistake them for one another! I just about lost it the other day, I thought Beau was out with Dillon, but it was only Tika!
> 
> ...


I know I would... good eye I have. 

That Kita is a trouble maker, huh? Hopefully that chunky girl gets her stuff together...lol

Aden is looking TONS better now that he's growing into that head of his. 

Of course they don't like Duke! He's just a funny grade in with a bunch of Reg'd foundation Quarter Horses... they are snobs.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL that is funny. We rode Duke tonight. He did great until Aden started chasing him, then he was terrified. He is such a wimp. George wants me to start roping with him now that I have a rope horse.  We will see I guess. Poor old Duke didn't even know what oats were! LOL 

Well, Tika, Tana, And Que hate him (Beau and Kita are in different pen) but Dillon is terrified of him.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> LOL that is funny. We rode Duke tonight. He did great until Aden started chasing him, then he was terrified. He is such a wimp. George wants me to start roping with him now that I have a rope horse.  We will see I guess. Poor old Duke didn't even know what oats were! LOL
> 
> Well, Tika, Tana, And Que hate him (Beau and Kita are in different pen) but Dillon is terrified of him.


Scared if a little colt and you want to chase and rope cows off him? 
That'll be interesting. *Insert image of Quincy when George swung the rope off him* LOL

Dillion is probably terrified of him because one hoof of Dukes is about the size of his head! :shock: 
He probably just dwarfs Dillion!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

They all look great, FGR!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That is funny Steff. Acutally I have been throwing the rope off of Duke and he has been doing great. I think he was more scared of what Mom might do if she cought him around the baby! LOL

Now Dillon and Duke are in love. They are always together and buddy scratching! 

Thanks Pop!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I love their colours, very pretty!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks very much!  I love them!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> That is funny Steff. Acutally I have been throwing the rope off of Duke and he has been doing great. I think he was more scared of what Mom might do if she cought him around the baby! LOL
> 
> Now Dillon and Duke are in love. They are always together and buddy scratching!
> 
> Thanks Pop!


LOL
Well, I'd be running too if that big chunky thing came running at me! :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Goodness, Tana looks good! As does everyone else! Que looks amazing with some weight on her, and Dillon... on he's just so cute. I love the one with his ears flopped to the side.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I love Tana, what a great looking mare! (Everyone knows I'm a sucker for black horses tho :lol: )

A stunning mare. You very fortunate to have so many gorgeous horses


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

HAHA Steff! The girls rode Kita twice today and I was throwing a rope from her so she is starting to lose some weight!

Thanks Allie, she is looking good! I love that one of Dillon too, he looks adorable I think! LOL

Thanks M2G, I hate black horses (most of them anyways) I just like something about Tana!


----------

